# New Vehicles - Show us



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What have you been buying? What is hot and what is not.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

No idea about hot, I need practical. It ends up that I bought what's already heavily represented on the road...maybe that makes it hot. Last time, we needed something to haul materials and gear, people, dogs, bicycles, maybe a trailer, and a one hour round trip daily rural commute for my wife. So we did what many others do and got a Toyota Tacoma short box, four door, four wheel drive. It rides nice, handles well, carries a load, and works effectively in four wheel. It's also a great fishing, gig, cottage, and move the kids vehicle. The previous two vehicles were Rav4s which were okay but a little less than adequate for all our needs.

Peace, Mooh.

.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2014)

We're also on the practical side as well. or more precisely, the best bang for the buck. However, 
that's in the used category. I'll never buy new (even with a lottery win). Our latest acquisition 
is a 'new' 19 year old Chevy 3/4 ton pickup. Plain Jane with only 55,000 klik's on it.










Came across this story about vehicles you *can't* buy in Canada. Shame.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I still have my 2010 KIA Rio5 that I bought in December 2009. Next car I get will have air conditioning because it does make highway drives or drives of any significant duration a lot more comfortable.

That said, I have no plans to replace it any time soon as it has not had a single issue related to electrical or mechanical failure and has been inexpensive to maintain.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

laristotle said:


> We're also on the practical side as well. or more precisely, the best bang for the buck. However,
> that's in the used category. I'll never buy new (even with a lottery win). Our latest acquisition
> is a 'new' 19 year old Chevy 3/4 ton pickup. Plain Jane with only 55,000 klik's on it.
> 
> ...


55K is peanuts man. You have a ton of life left in that one


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

My wife just took delivery of this 2014 Mazda 6 GT within the last month. So far, so good - considering it's not mine so I don't often get to drive it... (I get the Subaru peeking out of the corner of the top picture)


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Im thinking of trading in my S8 for a Smart car electric. That is a hot car. So efficient, and so cool. Yet, they cant seem to give them away. Everyone seems to think you explode when you buy an electric car........


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I picked up a new Altima V6 loaded a few weeks ago as a company car / winter car. It's the third Altima I've had. It's a brilliant car in that class.

The CVT is like a clutchless standard IMO. It feels very direct, mostly due to the absence of a torque converter.

And the Nissan V6 is a great powerhouse. Really, I'm very impressed with their cars.

My personal car is an Infiniti G37 Coupe.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi, I'm from Alberta and I drive a pick-up truck. 

2012 Ford F150 (well it was new 2 years ago). IMHO you can't go wrong with an Ford F150. They struggled for a few years (2004 to 2007) all that's behind them now. I went shopping for an Ecoboost & ended up falling in love with the exhaust note of the 5 litre.
No diesels. Not in any make. They are seriously messed up due to emission standards right now. Avoid them.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lincoln said:


> Hi, I'm from Alberta and I drive a pick-up truck.
> 
> 2012 Ford F150 (well it was new 2 years ago). IMHO you can't go wrong with an Ford F150. They struggled for a few years (2004 to 2007) all that's behind them now. I went shopping for an Ecoboost & ended up falling in love with the exhaust note of the 5 litre.
> No diesels. Not in any make. They are seriously messed up due to emission standards right now. Avoid them.


That is how I roll...

How km do u have on it? I'm coming in to the 100k range. Makes me nuts. Also, where's your kms/liter at? I'm at 14.6 (boo).


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

My wife just bought this veloster. It handles really well although the 1600cc engine could be better. But then it's very gas efficient. I get to drive it once in a while.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am just starting the process of looking for something new. I started a new job and am commuting for the first time in over 15 years. I love my 09 Hyundai Accent, and it's been a great car. But it's horrid in the snow even with good snow tires. It's just too small and light. I like the Subaru Impreza's, but I think they might be just out of my price range. There is a Suzuki I love as well (SWX or something along those lines), but Suzuki just pulled out of Canada so that's a dead end. I guess I am looking for a sub-compact, any suggestions?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

adcandour said:


> That is how I roll...
> 
> How km do u have on it? I'm coming in to the 100k range. Makes me nuts. Also, where's your kms/liter at? I'm at 14.6 (boo).


just turned over 20K last week. (I live quite close to my work). best mileage I've seen is 13.0 average on a trip. I was getting over 1000kms to a tank of fuel. (readout stops at 999 btw). Worst I've seen is 17.6 in the winter with lots of warming up/idling.
right now I'm at 15.1 Lot's of short trips and like I said, I love the sound of the exhaust so my foot tends to be a bit heavy


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

laristotle said:


> We're also on the practical side as well. or more precisely, the best bang for the buck. However,
> that's in the used category. I'll never buy new (even with a lottery win). Our latest acquisition
> is a 'new' 19 year old Chevy 3/4 ton pickup. Plain Jane with only 55,000 klik's on it.
> 
> ...


Good deal. My son is selling cars at a dealership and has told me of a couple deals on stuff like that ...they don't want to risk/bother with the new Etest and safety routine. 

I have been using Astro van's for a few years because they allow me to work,haul my boat and music gear. I just had to do the Etest safety on one... had to change they tranny because it was making the check engine light come on and they won't run the etest on. I had a parts van .. but still...$$$. Sad thing is that I just started a new job with lots of driving so a car is in order.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> Hi, I'm from Alberta and I drive a pick-up truck.
> 
> 2012 Ford F150 (well it was new 2 years ago). IMHO you can't go wrong with an Ford F150. They struggled for a few years (2004 to 2007) all that's behind them now. I went shopping for an Ecoboost & ended up falling in love with the exhaust note of the 5 litre.
> No diesels. Not in any make. They are seriously messed up due to emission standards right now. Avoid them.


I'm from Alberta and I drive a pick up truck too!

2012 F150 with Ecoboost... great truck and I've had nothing but trucks since the early 90s.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I just picked this up on Monday.









It's the ST with a few options. Not too fancy, but a lot nicer than I expected. I find it extremely comfortable and it's a pretty smooth ride.

And my wife trade up her 2012 3.6L V6 Challenger SXT+ for this









Pretty much exactly the same car but with the HEMI and the old one had the Homelink buttons. This one doesn't.


So, HEMIs all around!!


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I few weeks ago I got a letter in the mail from the place i've bought my last 2 vehicles telling me that my 2012 equinox is eligible for extra trade in credit and that they could basically take the vehicle i have now and give me a brand new model at the same payments but with 0% interest. we're paying 2.9% interest so this caught my attention. after wasting a few hours talking to a guy about trading in for a 2014 model, he offered me one with less upgrades for the same interest rate but to keep the payments the same it would be an extra year of financing. I showed him the letter his dealership sent that implied a drastically better deal and he sorta shrugged and said that was for people who wanted to trade down to a vehicle that cost 10k less than the one i would be trading in. Lesson learned, only deal with these crooks when you absolutely need to.


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

Just traded in our 2008 Kia Sedona mini-van for one of these









2014 Pathfinder SL

Our Sedona SUCKED for fuel mileage and had a plethora of issues from electrical to suspension. The Pathfinder immediately kicked butt in the fuel mileage area getting 30mpg on an interstate travelling at 85mpg. I've gotten as good as 34mpg. The Sedona NEVER got better than 24mpg even with a tail wind. I owned an Altima previously and liked Nissan, and the new Pathfinder doesn't disappoint. Very good fit and finish, drives great, I like the CVT, and it gave a decent set of options in the SL model. We will be very happy cruising around in this for the next few years.

Next, to get rid of the 2003 Camry. The decision will be Altima or Ford Fusion. A few years ago this wouldn't have been any debate, but Ford has really been doing some great stuff lately.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2014)

dodgechargerfan said:


> HEMIs all around!!


sweeeeeeet! love your wife's RT!

what are 'Homelink buttons'?


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

laristotle said:


> sweeeeeeet! love your wife's RT!
> 
> what are 'Homelink buttons'?


Thanks. It's a lot of fun.

Homelink buttons are built in buttons that can control your garage door opener, control remote light modules and other things like that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My work / winter car
2014 Altima 3.5 SL









Other work car
2010 Accord Crosstour









My personal car
2008 Infiniti G37 Coupe


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I just sold my 2013 ZL1 Camaro and I'm in the market for a new truck. It's a toss up between a new Dodge or a Ford. My 99 GMC Z71 4x4 Sierra Classic has almost 300 000 KMS on her now. Still runs good but starting to rust. My commuter car is a Chevy Cobalt, wife's is a Jeep TJ and my weekend toy is a 78 Trans Am. I've always been a GM guy but I'm not really happy with what they produce lately.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> I few weeks ago I got a letter in the mail from the place i've bought my last 2 vehicles telling me that my 2012 equinox is eligible for extra trade in credit and that they could basically take the vehicle i have now and give me a brand new model at the same payments but with 0% interest. we're paying 2.9% interest so this caught my attention. after wasting a few hours talking to a guy about trading in for a 2014 model, he offered me one with less upgrades for the same interest rate but to keep the payments the same it would be an extra year of financing. I showed him the letter his dealership sent that implied a drastically better deal and he sorta shrugged and said that was for people who wanted to trade down to a vehicle that cost 10k less than the one i would be trading in. Lesson learned, only deal with these crooks when you absolutely need to.


I got a letter like that from the company which bought the dealership I bought my car from. They offered all kinds of things in the letter and then proceeded to try to bend me over the desk. Like you, I wasted a couple of hours.

They sent me one this year and then they followed up with a telephone call. My response was something like: "I don't think I am going to bother coming in this year as I got a letter like this last year and when I came in, they only offered X for my car". *dead silence* on the other end. I said "even Canadian black book dot com's lowest offer was more than that and my car was mint with only 30 thou kms on it". The dude says after a few more seconds of silence: "uh, I don't know why they would have offered you only that much for it but anyway, if you change your mind and want to see what sort of deal we can offer just let us know". Yeah...right.

They had the same model car, a year older with more kms on it than mine sitting in front on the lot with a price about $3G higher than they offered me. Unreal.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

smorgdonkey said:


> I got a letter like that from the company which bought the dealership I bought my car from. They offered all kinds of things in the letter and then proceeded to try to bend me over the desk. Like you, I wasted a couple of hours.
> 
> They sent me one this year and then they followed up with a telephone call. My response was something like: "I don't think I am going to bother coming in this year as I got a letter like this last year and when I came in, they only offered X for my car". *dead silence* on the other end. I said "even Canadian black book dot com's lowest offer was more than that and my car was mint with only 30 thou kms on it". The dude says after a few more seconds of silence: "uh, I don't know why they would have offered you only that much for it but anyway, if you change your mind and want to see what sort of deal we can offer just let us know". Yeah...right.
> 
> They had the same model car, a year older with more kms on it than mine sitting in front on the lot with a price about $3G higher than they offered me. Unreal.


Yeah exactly. it was a young salesman, so i'm assuming he was fairly new to the sport. but i didn't get a good vibe from him at all. he had 0 transparency with his offer, didn't say how much he was offering for trade in value (in fact didn't even look at my vehicle at all) or how much the end price on the new vehicle would be, just browsed through a bunch of papers, sent us on pointless test drives to buy himself some time, then came back and said "i can do this for X amount per month for X months". Perhaps he was looking for a negotiation, but i just said "not even close" and stood up and walked away.

I did the math when I got home and either "employee pricing" is the reason the only new vehicles you're likely to catch a GM employee driving is the one the dealership loans them, or they were offering me thousands less than i still owe on my 2 year old suv in perfect condition with low KM's. I'll never know because he never gave me the courtesy of saying "we'll give you this much for your trade in and sell you the new one at this amount". It was a real "sign on the dotted line without reading please" kind of feeling i got.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

The guy who I was dealing with didn't seem new, and I did see the numbers he was writing down and they started way low. After the phony "let me call my manager" B.S. telephone interlude, he came up $1000 which still just put me at the bottom of Canadian black book dot com's low price...AND that was after I 'won' $1000 extra from a fake scratch off contest plus had been given (according to the letter) an extra $500 trade-in allowance. Just a full load of crap. 

Problem is that there are a lot of people who would feel obligated to deal at that point, having spent that much of their time and with the feeling of having spent the other person's time too, all the while not realizing that they are just trying to F you over.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I still have my 2005 Ford F150 which I have put just about nothing into other than gas and regular maintenance. Been real lucky with it. I want to get a newer one in a few years.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The new vehicles I travel in ( or will travel in)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If I lived in a major city I'd probably seriously consider that option. 



Robert1950 said:


> The new vehicles I travel in ( or will travel in)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

When my son moved to Toronto he had a vehicle. Two years and about 100 parking tickets later he got rid of it. When he wants to come home to visit he hops on the bus


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Accept2 said:


> Im thinking of trading in my S8 for a Smart car electric. That is a hot car. So efficient, and so cool. Yet, they cant seem to give them away. Everyone seems to think you explode when you buy an electric car........


An entry from Nissan in the electric category

http://www.nissanusa.com/electric-c...3647.&dcc=56210074.280793588&lsrc=183&e48=501


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

I have owned 1 brand new car in my life. The market I was in @ the time narrowed my choices to a dodge shadow, a geo metro or a Volkswagen/audi fox. I went with the Fox! ( hold your applause please ) I figured if I bought new I would be able to break the engine in properly, keep an eye on all the maintenance and have a very reliable car that would give me years of trouble free service. Boy was I wrong. Within 2 weeks the fuel pump went and it carried on from there. My 1980 Chevy Monza was more reliable and wayyy more fun. (3.8 liter v6 rwd vs 1.8 liter fwd ) After 3 years I had had enough and wanted to trade it in. I remember paying 10, 685 dollars all in ( in 1988!!, I'm sure I saw an ad for a new car just a year ago for about the same price. ) and 3 years later I was being offered 2 grand on trade. What a shocker. That's when I learned the phrase negative equity and a lot about interest and principle. If you are considering a new car purchase, just for [email protected] and giggles ask the dealer what kind of down payment you would have to make to avoid a negative equity situation in 3 years. I prefer used cars now. You know how your stomach sinks when you get your first scratch or ding on your new car? No problem when you buy used, it's already scratched, chipped etc... I just got a new to me 2005 Outback and when I saw that every panel had a scratch or dent in it I said "perfect! I'll take it". ( car shopping according to Garp ) I'll be putting a new stereo in it soon so it will be better than when I bought it. It's tough to improve a brand new car unless you want to spend big money. Now I'm waiting for an affordable 2010 Challenger R/T. Should be good to go by 2018!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> An entry from Nissan in the electric category
> 
> http://www.nissanusa.com/electric-c...3647.&dcc=56210074.280793588&lsrc=183&e48=501


I visit Nissan's headquarters frequently as well as their North American plants. Leaf charging stations are prominently located in front of all sites.

It's a cool little car, but the driving range on a charge renders it useless for anything other than short commutes and city driving.

The only e-car I would want at this point is a Tesla.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Bought this 2009 Audi A4 in May. http://www.motifwebs.com/audi_2014.html

Love it. 

Neil


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Option1 said:


> Bought this 2009 Audi A4 in May. http://www.motifwebs.com/audi_2014.html
> 
> Love it.
> 
> Neil


I rented an A4 2.0 T late last year. Great car. It's the only AWD I've ever driven that felt good to me (or that seemed to make a difference),

Truthfully I'm not a fan of 4 bangers, but I really enjoyed that one.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> I still have my 2010 KIA Rio5 that I bought in December 2009. Next car I get will have air conditioning because it does make highway drives or drives of any significant duration a lot more comfortable.
> 
> That said, I have no plans to replace it any time soon as it has not had a single issue related to electrical or mechanical failure and has been inexpensive to maintain.


Kias are on the list of cars I am looking at. . Thanks for the review.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

When the ford got crunched I needed a truck. The wife picked me up and about 2 hrs later I had the Dodge. This spring we had the windshield in the ford replaced, I filled the hole with plastic metal, new wiperblades and the wife's grandson now drives it....it's still insured in the wife's name, Alberta insurance companies tell single males under 25 to bend over and smile, it won't hurt much. A few months ago the wife's car, an 03 Impala starts to act up. Did some figuring and decided it was time for a new car for her. So she spends about 2 months trying out new cars etc. and finally settled on a GMC Terrain. Why, because it has heated mirrors, heated seats, air conditioning, power windows and she can see over the hood (she's kinda short). Oh yeah, I had to be able to get in the passanger side easily. The clinchers of the deal were the dealership gave her an ungodly trade in on a broken Impala and they made the payments so they'd be the same as her widows pension. She's now had it for about 2 weeks, I've driven it once and am not allowed to drive it again.....I adjusted the multi-position power seat and it took a while for her to adjust it back. She likes it and that's all that matters.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Option1 said:


> Bought this 2009 Audi A4 in May. http://www.motifwebs.com/audi_2014.html
> 
> Love it.
> 
> Neil


Nice.
I drive an '09 A5 myself, but its not new to me.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> Kias are on the list of cars I am looking at. . Thanks for the review.


Hyundai and KIA are priced very similarly and are really the same company. It seems to me that the Hyundai is a more refined product. If I were in the market today, I would get a Hyundai Elantra or Accent.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> Hyundai and KIA are priced very similarly and are really the same company. It seems to me that the Hyundai is a more refined product. If I were in the market today, I would get a Hyundai Elantra or Accent.


I currently have an accent and it's been great. I need something a little larger. Elantra is on my list as well as Mazda 3.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> I currently have an accent and it's been great. I need something a little larger. Elantra is on my list as well as Mazda 3.


I can't speak to the Mazda product. I have heard some people rave about them but with something as good as the Elantra out there at those prices, I just don't see what would tear me away from one (once again, if I were in the market).


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

smorgdonkey said:


> Hyundai and KIA are priced very similarly and are really the same company. It seems to me that the Hyundai is a more refined product. If I were in the market today, I would get a Hyundai Elantra or Accent.


Agreed. My experience with the KIA wasn't great, my sister in law's experience with a KIA wasn't great. I have a friend and her husband who bought new Sportages (one for him and one for her) and they seem to be pretty happy with them. But it's only been a couple years. 

Personally, I would look at Hyundai over KIA. I have several friends who have purchased Hyundai's in the past 3 years and every one of them have been happy (3 SUV's and 3 car owners).


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> I can't speak to the Mazda product. I have heard some people rave about them but with something as good as the Elantra out there at those prices, I just don't see what would tear me away from one (once again, if I were in the market).


The Mazda has slightly better fuel milage, lower insurance rates for me (no idea why), and a slighter better standard feature set. I have heard very good things about both cars. I have owned 2 Hyundai's and have no issues at all. It's just that in that class, things are very competitive right now. There are some nice cars. The Civic and Carolla are in that price range as well, which are also very nice. Shopping has been tough.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just bought one of these. picking it up on Saturday. Came down to a toss up between this, the Touareg, or the Q5. Once I drove this it was all over. Feels like a sports car.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

I win...


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> An entry from Nissan in the electric category
> 
> http://www.nissanusa.com/electric-c...3647.&dcc=56210074.280793588&lsrc=183&e48=501


My new electric is being loaded onto a boat in France right now. Good bye gas. Good bye never ending maintenance. Good bye high insurance. Good bye speeding ticket potential. You guys can have em, I dont want them anymore..........


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Accept2 said:


> My new electric is being loaded onto a boat in France right now. Good bye gas. Good bye never ending maintenance. Good bye high insurance. Good bye speeding ticket potential. You guys can have em, I dont want them anymore..........


So electric cars are maintenance free? I doubt that.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Accept2 said:


> My new electric is being loaded onto a boat in France right now. Good bye gas. Good bye never ending maintenance. Good bye high insurance. Good bye speeding ticket potential. You guys can have em, I dont want them anymore..........


Well, in a few years when you need batteries, we will see who is better off.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

sulphur said:


> So electric cars are maintenance free? I doubt that.


Actually you explode after you buy one..........

- - - Updated - - -



marcos said:


> Well, in a few years when you need batteries, we will see who is better off.


Yes, batteries only last a few years...........


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> The Mazda has slightly better fuel milage, lower insurance rates for me (no idea why), and a slighter better standard feature set. I have heard very good things about both cars. I have owned 2 Hyundai's and have no issues at all. It's just that in that class, things are very competitive right now. There are some nice cars. The Civic and Carolla are in that price range as well, which are also very nice. Shopping has been tough.


One thing about the Mazda: I was getting a drive last fall and I got picked up in one of the newer Mazdas. I was commenting on how nice I thought it was and the owners said that they had been really happy with it but that they were going to be selling it soon. They did say that the one drawback was that the Mazda had an expensive maintenance schedule but that had been the only negative about it and then told me that Mazda was one of the most expensive cars to maintain generally speaking as well, not just their particular model.

They had been test driving everything and said that they pretty much had their mind made up and as it was coming down to the wire, they test drove an Elantra. They said it was their clear winner and after a few days they bought it. I can't remember what the car was that they had decided upon prior to opting for the Elantra.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> My new electric is being loaded onto a boat in France right now. Good bye gas. Good bye never ending maintenance. Good bye high insurance. Good bye speeding ticket potential. You guys can have em, I dont want them anymore..........


Which electric car are you buying?

On Thursday I was at the assembly line where Leafs are manufactured. Neat little car. My only concerns are driving range per charge(around 160 KM) and sticker price (bare bones $32K and easily reaching $38K).


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

CocoTone said:


> I win...


Musta been one hellofa big Cracker Jacks box. Nice Jack by the way. How much weight will it hold.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> One thing about the Mazda: I was getting a drive last fall and I got picked up in one of the newer Mazdas. I was commenting on how nice I thought it was and the owners said that they had been really happy with it but that they were going to be selling it soon. They did say that the one drawback was that the Mazda had an expensive maintenance schedule but that had been the only negative about it and then told me that Mazda was one of the most expensive cars to maintain generally speaking as well, not just their particular model.
> 
> They had been test driving everything and said that they pretty much had their mind made up and as it was coming down to the wire, they test drove an Elantra. They said it was their clear winner and after a few days they bought it. I can't remember what the car was that they had decided upon prior to opting for the Elantra.



It's likely going to be the Elantra for me just based on price. It's comparable or exceeds everything else in the class, but with the incentives right now is about $3000 cheaper than anything else I looked at. And that's for a nice mid-trim model.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Which electric car are you buying?
> 
> On Thursday I was at the assembly line where Leafs are manufactured. Neat little car. My only concerns are driving range per charge(around 160 KM) and sticker price (bare bones $32K and easily reaching $38K).


Smart. Its all I need at this point. Ranges will get better and better over time. The technology is moving forward at an impressive pace.........


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

We could all be getting 150 mpg or more as the technology is already there. A small heater and chamber to vaporize gasoline and a change to the exhaust valve timing and that's it. There is a reason that fuel economy only increases slightly as time goes on and that is that oil companies are powerful enough to want that technology kept out of manufacturing.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjIvYfME0uA


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> We could all be getting 150 mpg or more as the technology is already there. A small heater and chamber to vaporize gasoline and a change to the exhaust valve timing and that's it. There is a reason that fuel economy only increases slightly as time goes on and that is that oil companies are powerful enough to want that technology kept out of manufacturing.


Much of the energy produced in internal combustion engines is lost as heat, and then friction, pumping losses, etc. leaving us with an overall efficiency of under 40%. 150mpg might be possible if you vaporize the gasoline with plutonium beam reactors, but unfortunately they don't exist-yet.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

WCGill said:


> Much of the energy produced in internal combustion engines is lost as heat, and then friction, pumping losses, etc. leaving us with an overall efficiency of under 40%. 150mpg might be possible if you vaporize the gasoline with plutonium beam reactors, but unfortunately they don't exist-yet.


With so many other forms of energy being tested now, it would make sense for the fossil fuel industry to promote such an efficient engine rather than suppress it.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I have a client installing one of these and he is going to keep track of the data he accumulates while he uses it..........
http://www.aquatune.com/


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

WCGill said:


> Much of the energy produced in internal combustion engines is lost as heat, and then friction, pumping losses, etc. leaving us with an overall efficiency of under 40%. 150mpg might be possible if you vaporize the gasoline with plutonium beam reactors, but unfortunately they don't exist-yet.


Well, the easy way to do it now with existing technology is to have the normal fuel injectors deliver the fuel and the heat created from initial run time gets used to get the vaporizer going (or have an electrical one for that matter) and when the vapor gets going then it supplies the injectors and fuel is delivered to the vaporizer (much slower of course) - no plutonium beam reactors required. 

There are backyard mechanics doing this crap all of the time on youtube...even a guy who is running the car off of a gas can with a splash of gas in the bottom to demonstrate. There was even a guy back in the '70s who built a carburetor using a double-boiler as the vaporizer and was getting 150-200 mpg. You could order his plans through Harrowsmith magazine back then. These ideas have always been suppressed rather than incorporated.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Unfortunately it all comes down to math. Present motors just don't run with the fuel component less than around 13% in the air-fuel mixture. The only way to get the mileage figures mentioned would be to lower that by a magnitude of 4, say 3.5% or so. Your fuel consumption would be basically zero because the engine wouldn't run, nor would your mileage be spectacular because you wouldn't be going anywhere.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, I can't say specifically what would be attainable but people are doing some great things even just with their experiments. Perhaps if the 13% was actually 40% of a real vapor rather than a mist it might be better. Vapor is what burns so, if they used a good way to vaporize it, I think they could get more out of it. Rather like trying to light a magazine on fire...it doesn't work that well but take each page and crumple it up & then it works great.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

CocoTone said:


> I win...


What year is that gixxer? Has a retro look to it.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Musta been one hellofa big Cracker Jacks box. Nice Jack by the way. How much weight will it hold.


Not quite sure what its rated for, but handles this 400 lb'er ok.

CT.

- - - Updated - - -

It's an '86 750 frame, with 1100 motor.

CT.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

My 2004 Miata was starting to show it's age, so it was traded in on this 2008 Sahara.
So far so good, took it to Whistler and back. Quite nice to drive I thought, and it's an interesting change in perspective.
Plus I can haul my gear now. After the rear seat comes out that is!


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

bought a new silverado yesterday. bit of an upgrade from my colorado. 

it's at the detail shop getting the windows tinted right now, then it's back to the dealership to have a box liner, tool box and a few other things installed
pretty happy with it. checked out some fords and chevy trucks just drove better.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks pretty big, does it fit in the garage?............


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

i don't really think kanata houses have garages meant for vehicles

if the garage was completely empty, it might fit but then the doors wouldn't open


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

customized it a little bit...pretty happy with it, although the extra fuel cost is going to take some getting used to


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks like Bridlewood. I never figured out why they went from 7 x 9 garage doors to 7 x 8 in that time period. Did they honestly think everyone would start driving a Rustang II?...........


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2014)

mike_oxbig said:


> i don't really think kanata houses have garages meant for vehicles
> 
> if the garage was completely empty, it might fit but then the doors wouldn't open


Yea. It wasn't until we moved to Shitsville that we could get cars in our garage when we were younger. The place we had in Morgan's Grant: no chance of getting a car in there. The doors would never open once it was in.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

This little guy is turning out great. It just plugs into the wall every few days. Its like a computer that drives you around. Im starting to think of gas cars as being like the horse and buggy.............








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Chito said:


> My wife just bought this veloster. It handles really well although the 1600cc engine could be better. But then it's very gas efficient. I get to drive it once in a while.


Since my wife is now officially retired, we decided it would be much better for me to use this to go to work rather than the SUV primarily because of the fuel efficiency. It's quite a revelation, at least for me. Ottawa to Kitchener-Waterloo on 3/4 tank. I could drive back and forth to Montreal on a single tank with probably 100k to spare.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Went out too look at a possibly new to me vehicle....two actually. A 'restored' 1947 Fargo half ton and a 1949 stock Dodge 2 dr coupe. The 47 was nice but not what I was looking for. The 49 was more to my liking. Then I saw this behind it.
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/20140914_155100_zps31acfba1.jpg
1981 Harley FXS. 28,749 miles on the clock. Very low priced. The only non stock item is the seat....the stock seat was there. There's now 28,762 miles on the clock. I rode it home and it's now my winter project. The bike by the fence is my 2000 'Glide. The blue and white one is the wife's 2005 Deluxe.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice bikes! 
A friend has a pair ('53 and '58 panheads). The '53 is in parts in the
back of his garage for the past dozen years. I've bugged him for the 
past decade to sell it to me, including my SG that he's been wanting.
Still won't let it go. damn.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I\ve been trying to buy a friends 1954 Servicar for years. Offered a lot of money and a few other things and she still won't sell.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> This little guy is turning out great. It just plugs into the wall every few days. Its like a computer that drives you around. Im starting to think of gas cars as being like the horse and buggy.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic! What is that little rig?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> Fantastic! What is that little rig?


Its a Smart Electric. Its really just a laptop, and one of the apps is that it drives you around...............


----------

